# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  محاضرات ال anatomy لجامعة Berkeley university of California

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*محاضرات ال anatomy لجامعة Berkeley university of California
 
 General Human Anatomy. Fall 2005. Professor Marian Diamond. The functional anatomy of the human body as revealed by gross and microscopic examination.(Berkeley university of California)
 
 Lecture 01: Organization of Body

Lecture 02: Skeletal System

Lecture 03: Skeletal System

Lecture 04: Skeletal System

Lecture 05: Skeletal System

Lecture 06: Skeletal System

Lecture 07: Skeletal System

Lecture 08: Skeletal System

Lecture 09: Muscular System

Lecture 10: Muscular System

 Lecture 11: Muscular System

Lecture 12: Hematology

Lecture 13: Hematology

Lecture 14: Hematology

Lecture 15: Cardiology

Lecture 16: Blood Vascular System

Lecture 17: Blood Vascular System

Lecture 18: Lymphatic System

Lecture 19: Respiratory System

 Lecture 20: Review

Lecture 21: Respiratory System

Lecture 22: Neurohistology

Lecture 23: Neurohistology

Lecture 24: Development of nervous system

Lecture 25: Spinal Cord and nerves

Lecture 26: Peripheral Nerves

Lecture 27: Sensory and Motor pathways

Lecture 28: Motor Pathways and forebrain

Lecture 29: Forebrain

 Lecture 30: Eye

Lecture 31: Review

 Lecture 32: Digestive System

Lecture 33: Digestive System

Lecture 34: Digestive, Urinary System

Lecture 35: Urinary System

 Lecture 36: Endocrine System

Lecture 37: Endocrine, Female reproductive system

Lecture 38: Female reproductive system

Lecture 39: Male Reproductive system

Lecture 40: Integumentary System



منقوووووووووووووووول للفائدة*

----------


## مهاوش الجنوب

تسلم يا امير 
 :Bl (13):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## sam.abu

Hi,
How can you see the links? it just keep going back to new links.
 :Bl (21):

----------


## murtada61

thank youuuuuuuuuuuu :Bl (7):

----------


## giant

مشكور جهد جبار تشكرين عليه

----------

